# Nene is fired up..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> SALT LAKE CITY - Even while leisurely playing soccer games on a beach in Brazil, Nene was aware of the rumors.
> 
> The Denver Nuggets were seeking to acquire All-Star power forward Kenyon Martin. The New Jersey Nets reportedly wanted promising power forward Nene in return.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice article, let's see how much Nene will improve, the trade could help him more than hold him back. The addition of K-Mart might create a situation where he has to elevate his game to another level. I want to see more rebounds. :yes:


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

His scoring is ok... and with the adittion of Martin i'm happy if he keeps his scoring average... About the rebounds, Martin will force him to improve and will also fit as a model for Nene...

If Nene average: 14ppg 8.5rpg 2apg 52FG% it would be great!

Also... putting up 1bpg would be ok... With his body Nene should get at least that... The problem is his Jump!

Plus i'm really excited to see Nene's jump shot! He's been training really hard this feature and will surprise a lot of people next season... If it wasn't for the adittion of Marion... Nene could be this years Carlos Boozer!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Who you guys rather have?

Nene, Tyson Chandler or Joe Johnson?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> Who you guys rather have?
> 
> Nene, Tyson Chandler or Joe Johnson?


Anyone but Nene.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> Who you guys rather have?
> 
> Nene, Tyson Chandler or Joe Johnson?


Right now i would choose Nene... I don't like Chandler and Nene is already better than him... i expect him to improve this season... even tough he's coming off the bench...

JJ could be something especial... But right now i don't see he beeing more valuable than Hilario



> Anyone but Nene.


Why's that?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Nene is a lazy ***, period. For a guy his size to pull down less than eight boards a game is despicable, and it all runs back to his effort. He drags his *** on defense, too. He could be one of the best power forwards in the league but I have yet to see him give a decent effort out there. With his size, athleticism, and intelligence, he should be doing amazing things out there. He just doesn't try hard enough.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> Who you guys rather have?
> 
> Nene, Tyson Chandler or Joe Johnson?


Depending on the team, Nene or JJ.



> Nene is a lazy ***, period. For a guy his size to pull down less than eight boards a game is despicable, and it all runs back to his effort. He drags his *** on defense, too. He could be one of the best power forwards in the league but I have yet to see him give a decent effort out there. With his size, athleticism, and intelligence, he should be doing amazing things out there. He just doesn't try hard enough.


You think Nene is a lazy ***? Then you haven't seen enough of the Baby Bulls . Finally, Chandler is working out, but I still question his work ethic.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> 
> 
> Right now i would choose Nene... I don't like Chandler and Nene is already better than him... i expect him to improve this season... even tough he's coming off the bench...
> ...


roddneytharippa is a notorious nugget fan/hater. its quite confusing.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Really... i know he got ME confused... So... Anyone here thinks Mello could play SG? That could put Marion at SF and Nene back in the Line Up...

I think we could try that, but Melo is playing So well in the USA Team at SF that i don know if we should take the risk...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

well hes likes the nuggets...kinda. but there are certain players on the team he absolutely hates and will bash nonstop. even the biggest nugget haters would be impressed.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> roddneytharippa is a notorious nugget fan/hater. its quite confusing.


Actually, fool, I'm not. You're just a no-limit Nuggets apologist. I'm willing to look at things a little more objectively.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> well hes likes the nuggets...kinda. but there are certain players on the team he absolutely hates and will bash nonstop. even the biggest nugget haters would be impressed.


Just go away, please. I'm sure mom has some chores she wants you to finish. Like I said, I'm willing to view the team a little more objectively than you. I've never heard you say a negative thing about the Nuggets. And I never will. Go away, and while you're at it, get your own place.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, fool, I'm not. You're just a no-limit Nuggets apologist. I'm willing to look at things a little more objectively.


:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Just go away, please. I'm sure mom has some chores she wants you to finish. Like I said, I'm willing to view the team a little more objectively than you. I've never heard you say a negative thing about the Nuggets. And I never will. Go away, and while you're at it, get your own place.


:laugh: so wrong. so very wrong. 

keep on hating. nothing wrong with it. its just funny sometimes.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> so wrong. so very wrong.
> 
> keep on hating. nothing wrong with it. its just funny sometimes.


It is! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

More good news about Nene:



> Michael Coyne, the agent for Denver forward Nene, said his client has canceled two weeks' worth of plans in his native Brazil to spend more time in Denver working on his game and his English. "He's studying every day," Coyne said. "He seems to have kicked it up a notch." Vandeweghe agreed that Nene's English has improved. As for Nene's appearance Sept. 1 as a presenter for the Latin Grammy Awards, the GM said, "I hope he doesn't mess up his speech. We'll probably tape it and make fun of him."


[Link]


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Him and Kenyon are going to have so knockdown dragouts.


----------

